# PLEASE HELP!!!!



## DLOCK11 (Aug 2, 2018)

2007 Nissan Maxima SE - Friday night I was driving about 65 MPH when my alternator died. I cruised probably 1/5 of a mile before I came to my resting place on the shoulder. I've replaced the alternator, replaced the battery, the crankshaft sensor, the camshaft sensors, all 6 spark plugs and the ignition coils. It just cranks and cranks and cranks and will not start. I've checked all the fuses and they're all good. Any more suggestions before I tow it to the shop?

Thanks!


----------

